
Safe and Sorry – Terrorism and Mass Surveillance - oAlbe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9_PjdU3Mpo&feature=em-uploademail
======
citizensixteen
This video is a good share for non-technical friends and family to help them
better understand the mass surveillance issue.

